# Heat press label placement, centering the label



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

Kind of a silly question, but does anyone have the same problem I'm having? I remove the original label from a shirt and then set it up on my press to stamp a new one in and I have trouble finding exact center for placement. Obviously I could hold the shirt up and eye ball it, but when I'm doing a stack of 50-100 shirts I don't really have time for that. 

I tried placing a paperclip on the correct spot before I ripped the tag out, but sometimes it moves and throws me off. I'm thinking of buying a bag of those old school triangle paper clips to see if they hold tighter. Anyone have a method they use to solve this?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. Leave the existing tag in until after you've pressed your label. Or

2. Get a disappearing ink marker: Marvy Uchida® Erasable Fabric Marker | Jo-Ann or marking chalk


----------

